
NET Core Open Source Update - numo16
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dotnet/archive/2015/02/26/net-core-open-source-update-february-26-2015.aspx
======
sherr
It is very refreshing to see MSDN publishing a sentence like :

"The internal Microsoft team has been focussed on Linux support"

I've never been on the Microsoft side of the great computing divide, but this
sort of work definitely reduces my (old) antagonism to the company.

